# Good Movies



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Does anyone know of any good movies out at the mo?


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

an old one is bridge to terrabithia was a nice family film ..... will get me thinking cap on and try to come up with more


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm going to open the tin of celebration chocs that were meant for christmas ,crack open a bottle of wine and watch Elf 6.15 channel 4 today.Bliss I love Christmas.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

elf is so funny


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

i love crimbo 2 sarah...ill let u all in2 a bit of a secret Dom is such a scrooge!


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

not such a secret anymore fae!


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

lol oh yea!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

The a dom nable snowman.I've got national lampoons christmas vacation, the grinch and the nightmare before christmas to fit in yet.More wine and chocolates.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

warning mama mia ,what a load of rubbish.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

sarahc said:


> warning mama mia ,what a load of rubbish.


Alot of people are saying this was really good, not your cuppa then Sarah?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

nobody in our house liked it.With a normal musical the music fits the moment in the film.Because this was all Abba songs the music was shoe horned in anywhere.I really thought this was dire.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

What kind of films? As bona fide geek, my repatoire is a little limited XD.

Actually, did anyone see Babylon A.D with Vin Deisel? Totally want to know if its worth buying or not .


----------

